# very noisy dvd drive



## dank1983man420 (Oct 13, 2010)

I recently bought a used  IDE DVD drive for my old ancient  computer from ebay for $9 shipped since the original drive wouldn't read a disk, but the thing is probably definately louder than the loudest Delta fan on the market when it reads a cd/dvd.  I am guessing the motor is about to go and I bought a dud and should throw it out, but I was wondering if there is a way to open it up and oil it up or something?  It does read the discs fine, but it literally sounds like the disc is about to fly out at warp speed or something when it reads it.  Just seeing if there is anything I could do before I pitch the damn thing.  I can't return it because it isn't even worth paying shipping for it.  Thanks in advance


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 13, 2010)

Seems like you got a 9 dollar drive! 

IMO, go for it; but, practice with the dead one first, if you still have it. 
Then, take it (the ebay model) apart, study it and try to fix it.  Good practice for 9 dollars.  However, the last one I worked on was worse than re-building a laptop.

Get a cheap Drive on sale at Newegg.  You can, usually, get one for $15USD to $20USD and free shipping.

Personally, I prefer the models from Samsung.


----------



## Stonette (Oct 18, 2010)

I know just the trick to fix your problem.  Buy some KY (really it works), throw out the drive, and call me up  You'll forget all about the 9 dollars and I may have a sore bum.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 18, 2010)

95Viper said:


> Seems like you got a 9 dollar drive!
> 
> IMO, go for it; but, practice with the dead one first, if you still have it.
> Then, take it (the ebay model) apart, study it and try to fix it.  Good practice for 9 dollars.  However, the last one I worked on was worse than re-building a laptop.
> ...



I think it be more to do with cheaper parts only 2 real ways i can think of making it more silent would be to cover the shell of the DVD player or if possible slowing it's max speed.

I like the Samsungs for reading game disks as they never failed to be able to read one for me.  But have failed time to time to read at all but fixed by ejecting and putting the disk back in fixed it.

I've had no luck with lite on but more luck with SONY ones.  Best one i have had which was a CD player was a TEAC as it was made like a brick so you did not get the sound of a disk that seemed like it was going for trhe moon.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Oct 18, 2010)

AsRock said:


> I think it be more to do with cheaper parts only 2 real ways i can think of making it more silent would be to cover the shell of the DVD player or if possible slowing it's max speed.
> 
> I like the Samsungs for reading game disks as they never failed to be able to read one for me.  But have failed time to time to read at all but fixed by ejecting and putting the disk back in fixed it.
> 
> I've had no luck with lite on but more luck with SONY ones.  Best one i have had which was a CD player was a TEAC as it was made like a brick so you did not get the sound of a disk that seemed like it was going for trhe moon.





95Viper said:


> Seems like you got a 9 dollar drive!
> 
> IMO, go for it; but, practice with the dead one first, if you still have it.
> Then, take it (the ebay model) apart, study it and try to fix it.  Good practice for 9 dollars.  However, the last one I worked on was worse than re-building a laptop.
> ...



Well, the good news is I did try to take it apart and oil it up with some good 3 in 1 oil (not WD-40!).  I put it together and it actually did run quieter and still read the discs!!  Bad news is it was still too loud so I pitched it.  Its only for my old 1.2GHZ celeron anyway.  I only use it for WCG and just wanted to put an nlite version of xp on it via cd to maybe help it run a bit better.  I don't think a whopping 55 WCG points a day is worth me wasting money on this machine anymore



Stonette said:


> I know just the trick to fix your problem.  Buy some KY (really it works), throw out the drive, and call me up  You'll forget all about the 9 dollars and I may have a sore bum.



Yep, I think I like this solution the most


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 18, 2010)

my LG is only slightly louder than my PC when first reading a disk, then drops silent, even when burning at X22 it is real quiet


----------



## qubit (Oct 31, 2010)

It's unlikely you can do much with it. It's just crap. Hallmarks of a cheap drive are poor balancing of the disc. CDs & DVDs are not all that uniformly round and will cause significant vibration and noise when spun very fast. Good quality drives have a dynamic counterbalance to compensate for this, while crap ones will just shake your PC to bits, as you've found out.

I say buy a brand new decent drive and use that. They're very cheap now, anyway. Then, if you're curious to see how these things look inside, take apart your cheapy and take a look.

What make and model is it BTW?


----------



## dank1983man420 (Nov 7, 2010)

been away for a few days...  It was an HP model from 2004.  The parts inside were made by Sony.


----------



## qubit (Nov 7, 2010)

If it's internally a Sony, then it was actually made by Lite-On. These companies made a deal where Lite-On made the drives and Sony slapped their badge on it.

And the important bit is that Lite-On quality is quite variable; I know this from experience buying too many of their drives.

Just chuck it and get a new one.


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 7, 2010)

DVD drives are so cheap there's no reason to mess with it.  Grab a new one.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 7, 2010)

qubit said:


> If it's internally a Sony, then it was actually made by Lite-On. These companies made a deal where Lite-On made the drives and Sony slapped their badge on it.
> 
> And the important bit is that Lite-On quality is quite variable; I know this from experience buying too many of their drives.
> 
> Just chuck it and get a new one.



The acual transport carriage was too ?.  As with electronics this is the case with near any thing like with TV's most you would find Toshiba parts in them and VCR's you would find a SONY chip for for the front display.

Tax does up they make them cheaper this would explain why you do not see many TEAC around as they used to make them so well they were like bricks to carry.


----------



## qubit (Nov 7, 2010)

@AsRock: I don't know the fine details of the deal. All I know is from the news articles several years ago that reported the deal where the Sony just slapped their branding on the drives and changed the firmware to say Sony. I'm pretty sure it's like this to this day.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 7, 2010)

qubit said:


> If it's internally a Sony, then it was actually made by Lite-On. These companies made a deal where Lite-On made the drives and Sony slapped their badge on it.
> 
> And the important bit is that Lite-On quality is quite variable; I know this from experience buying too many of their drives.
> 
> Just chuck it and get a new one.



+1 make sure you buy a samsung or an LG drive they are undoubtly the best


----------

